
Radar for the Wrist - godelmachine
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/gadgets/radar-for-your-wrist
======
IHLayman
Inching toward wearable millimeter-wave devices makes me pretty nervous about
long term cancer effects. 5Ghz is pretty safe, but 140GHz? See
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18666810](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18666810)
for a study on the effects of .1 THz (100 GHz) effect on lymphocytes, but I
don't see a followup, and this is from 2008... so I don't know if I should bed
worried or not but it gives me pause.

~~~
xvf22
I mean the big question is how far do they penetrate the skin. I'd assume it
isn't too far given the frequency.

~~~
acct1771
Surface level skin cancer's no biggie?

------
melling
Sounds like Google Soli.

[https://atap.google.com/soli/](https://atap.google.com/soli/)

I’m waiting for the Amazon Echo breakthrough device that puts the technology
in the hands of 100 million people.

------
hirundo
Seems like a good fit for air typing.

[https://www.slashgear.com/air-type-aims-to-let-you-type-
with...](https://www.slashgear.com/air-type-aims-to-let-you-type-without-a-
keyboard-at-all-15337338/)

~~~
jpm_sd
[https://dilbert.com/strip/1994-10-12](https://dilbert.com/strip/1994-10-12)

------
nerpderp82
> The new silicon radar can see through your clothes and has a range of up to
> 10 meters and a resolution of 15 millimeters. That combination lend it to
> another potential application, vital signs monitoring.

How about some adtech that detect when, ads really pique my attention...

Another component in the Total Skinner Box.

------
gojomo
I want one in a tooth, imaging the motions of the most articulate part of the
body – the tongue – so that I can give subvocal commands to my devices.

~~~
yeahitslikethat
This tech exists. The navy seals use electronic bands around their necks to
detect muscle movements, convert them to sounds and broadcast to the team.

~~~
sawjet
is this related to bone-conduction microphones?

------
Loughla
>Philips suggests it could be used to monitor the physical state of drivers to
prevent accidents from medical emergencies or fatigue, among other scenarios.

I'm not sure why, but that makes me very uncomfortable. I honestly don't know
why.

~~~
JadeNB
> > Philips suggests it could be used to monitor the physical state of drivers
> to prevent accidents from medical emergencies or fatigue, among other
> scenarios.

> I'm not sure why, but that makes me very uncomfortable. I honestly don't
> know why.

Because any initially existing privacy policies will be undermined gradually,
or simply changed wholesale without notice, after enough data has been
gathered, to allow that data to be sold to insurers and other "interested
parties"?

------
ActorNightly
Wouldn't it detect only things that it sees in the line of sight? So if you
have one hand behind the other one, it won't see it?

------
amelius
Can't this be done using an accelerometer?

Also, is this tech different from how a Wacom tablet works?

~~~
pjc50
Not really, you can't tell where all the fingers are from a wrist-mounted
accelerometer. Wacom tablets are, I thought, capacitive touch?

This is a lot closer to a Magic Leap in terms of gesture recognition usage,
although that's a different technology again - IR camera like a Kinect.

